# ISPconfig 3 - awstats



## stefanr (15. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die awstats Anleitung 

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33026&highlight=awstats

angesehen und versucht umzusetzen, leider klappt es nicht so wie es beschrieben wird. Wenn ich 

/usr/share/doc/awstats/examples/awstats_updateall.pl now -awstatsprog=/usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl

ausführe bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:


Running '"/usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl" -update -config=default -configdir="/etc/awstats"' to update config default
Error: SiteDomain parameter not defined in your config/domain file. You must edit it for using this version of AWStats.
Setup ('/etc/awstats/awstats.conf' file, web server or permissions) may be wrong.
Check config file, permissions and AWStats documentation (in 'docs' directory).

Running '"/usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl" -update -config=domain.de -configdir="/etc/awstats"' to update config domain.de
Create/Update database for config "/etc/awstats/awstats.domain.de.conf" by AWStats version 6.7 (build 1.892)
From data in log file "/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/access.log"...
Phase 1 : First bypass old records, searching new record...
Direct access after last parsed record (after line 726)
Jumped lines in file: 726
 Found 726 already parsed records.
Parsed lines in file: 3
 Found 0 dropped records,
 Found 0 corrupted records,
 Found 0 old records,
 Found 3 new qualified records.

ich denke das awstats schon etwas tut, nur bekomme ich unter 

/var/www/domain.de/web

kein awstats Verzeichnis angelegt, und kann somit die Statistik auch nicht aufrufen. Das Plugin scheint soweit richtig zu sein, denn wenn ich einen Domain update oder anlege wird folgende awstats.domain.de.conf in /etc/awstats angelegt

Include "/etc/awstats/awstats.conf"
LogFile="/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/access.log"
SiteDomain="domain.de"
AllowFullYearView="3"

meine beiden configs habe ich gleich als zip mit angehängt. Die ISP Version ist 3.0.1.6 auf einem Linux version 2.6.26-2-686 (Debian 2.6.26-21lenny3).

liebe Grüße

Stefan


----------

